# 142x12 single speed frame options



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm considering a new frame and wondered what 142x12 single speed options (other than custom) are available. I prefer sliders so the ROS 9 is on the back-burner for now. The Carver Ti 420 and the new Misfit are on the top of my list but I'm curious what other options are out there.

For bikes that have PMW sliders for standard 135QR, can the drop-outs simply be changed to achieve 142x12? This is what I saw on their website: "Note: 142 mm x 12 mm inserts are compatible with any frames built for 135 mm x 10 mm spacing."

So&#8230; could I get something like a Gunnar Ruffian and just change the drop-outs)?? If so, that would open up quite a few more options.

Thanks!!


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

On my Raijin the change from 135mm to 142mm is simply a dropout swap..

Lynskey explains it here...Lynskey Performance explaining wheel hub spacing between 135 and 142mm - YouTube

SPP


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Other than being raw versus anodized black, the dropouts on the Ruffian are the same as the dropouts on my Vassago VerHauen (another option to look at), and yes they are all interchangeable.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

I had one compatibility issue swapping between 142X12 and 135.

When I tried to run the shortest possible chainstay length possible with a 32X20, I ran into a problem.










I couldn't get it.










The Paragon 142X12 slider bumped into the dropout before the sliders were all the way forward. That was the little bit of room I needed for a 32X20.

Three solutions:

* Hack off the interfering bit of slider

* Grab a slightly worn chain and use it

* Run a half-link (the route I took, thus lengthening the chainstays)


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Paragon must have redesigned the dropout to work with the 142 sliders, the new ones don't have interference problems.


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

smithcreek said:


> Paragon must have redesigned the dropout to work with the 142 sliders, the new ones don't have interference problems.


To be fair, I don't believe the frame was built using actual Paragon parts (the hard point with the slot), just Paragon slider compatible. More than a few frames are out there like this since the complete PMW assembly is pretty pricey.

I hope that makes sense.

Also worthy of note, that was with the Shimano compatible dropout, not the DT Swiss type.


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies… So far I have...
Titanium: Carver T1 420, Lynskey, Vassago Optimus & Kona Raijin
Steel: Vassago Verhauen & Gunnar Ruffian
Aluminum: Misfit

Are there any other manufacturers to consider?

Teamdicky, do I owe you 6¢??


----------



## teamdicky (Jan 12, 2004)

Pick said:


> Thanks for all the replies&#8230; So far I have...
> Titanium: Carver T1 420, Lynskey, Vassago Optimus & Kona Raijin
> Steel: Vassago Verhauen & Gunnar Ruffian
> Aluminum: Misfit
> ...


I guess this is relevant then. That frame I was having issues with was a Carver. The Misfit uses a slider that's not compatible with PMW stuff, but Peter's new frames do have the 142 option.










I take checks.


----------



## MTB Pharm (Mar 10, 2007)

The newer Kona Honzo runs 142x12 sliders. The drops outs might be available to be used on other Kona models too.


----------



## fleanutz (Jan 29, 2004)

Any year Honzo can run 142x12 with the proper sliders from Kona.


----------



## NielsVV (Feb 18, 2014)

Why not running a 142*12 cassette hub with spacers?


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I switched my kona unit to 12x142. Is that the same as 142x12? The kona unit, honzo, raijin and the Big Unit all use the same slider and can all go from 142 to 135.


Sent from my hammock


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Paul.C said:


> I switched my kona unit to 12x142. Is that the same as 142x12?
> Sent from my hammock


Yup...

SPP


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

NielsVV said:


> Why not running a 142*12 cassette hub with spacers?


I have a Hope Pro II EVO that I plan to convert. I am really looking at what frame options are available to run a 142x12 (or 12x142) T/A in single speed mode.

My hope is the single speed/trials hub; that uses the same end caps as the regular cassette body hub, doesn't it??


----------



## TahoeSS (Jun 1, 2009)

Pick said:


> I have a Hope Pro II EVO that I plan to convert. I am really looking at what frame options are available to run a 142x12 (or 12x142) T/A in single speed mode.
> 
> My hope is the single speed/trials hub; that uses the same end caps as the regular cassette body hub, doesn't it??


I do not believe the geared pro 2 and ss pro two use the same end caps. I have been looking into this as well and found some older threads about it not being possible with the ss hub. Some one in the UK called Hope to get the skinny on it. Leaves even less options for people who want to step into the 12mm thru axle era.


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

How much are the new sliders from Kona? Looking to upgrade my Raijin.


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

60 for the pair. You have to order them from your LBS. Kona doesn't sell them direct to the consumer.


Sent from my hammock


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

*Good News!!*



TahoeSS said:


> I do not believe the geared pro 2 and ss pro two use the same end caps. I have been looking into this as well and found some older threads about it not being possible with the ss hub. Some one in the UK called Hope to get the skinny on it. Leaves even less options for people who want to step into the 12mm thru axle era.


Same here, I had seen conflicting information about whether they would or would not convert. I emailed the Hope service department and this is the reply I received from them:

_Thank you for your email. To convert your hub to X12 you need to fit part number HUB255. The kit is available through any Hope dealer and there is a dealer locator on our web site to help find your nearest ones.

Kind regards

Johnny_

So it does appear that the Hope Pro2 EVO SS/Trials *Will* convert to 142x12. Now if I could only pick a frame :???:


----------



## DSTONGE (Jul 8, 2008)

What axle standard does it use? Maxle, DT swiss or ????


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Spot Honey Badger


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

DSTONGE said:


> What axle standard does it use? Maxle, DT swiss or ????


I'm a noob, but it is my understanding that the different axle offerings do not limit your hub choices, just that they have different thread pitches where they connect back to the frames. I'm not looking for any one in particular, just would like a frame with any 142x12 slider.



Loudpawlz said:


> Spot Honey Badger


I have looked at the Spot frames but I believe they are all QR. They have a proprietary slider system so I don't believe that I could swap the drop-outs with PMW hardware to get a 142x12 slider??

So this is what I have so far:
Titanium: Carver T1 420, Lynskey, Vassago Optimus & Kona Raijin
Steel: Vassago Verhauen, Gunnar Ruffian, Kona Honzo
Aluminum: Misfit, Kona Big Unit

The Canfield and Voodoo sliders look similar; are there aftermarket offerings to convert those from QR to 142x12? Anything others that I have missed??


----------



## Loudpawlz (Jan 26, 2004)

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks 'Loudpawlz'*

^^^ Awesome; thanks for sharing!! I didn't see anything about that on their website. It simply says...
Dropout Compatibility: Patent-pending Kobe Slider Dropouts allow belt-driven or chain-driven or geared configurations


----------



## adinpapa (Dec 4, 2007)

Salsa Alternator drop outs have a 142x12 option . It has hanger on it, but that could be cut off . Also it's way overpriced at over $100 for the plate and maxle


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

I don't think that is too expensive compared to others. It cost me $100 to convert my kona. The Maxle isn't cheap @$55-75. 


Sent from my hammock


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Loudpawlz said:


> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


Will this work on any mtb frame or just a specific model and brand frame?

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul.C (Aug 13, 2011)

Specifically for spot brand frames. What do you have?


Sent from my hammock


----------



## jhobert (Feb 1, 2012)

Paul.C said:


> Specifically for spot brand frames. What do you have?
> 
> Sent from my hammock


I have a chinese carbon frame and wanted to do single speed and I saw this thinking it might work since theres sliders on it and it will eliminate using a chain tensioner

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## mpbspt (Jun 2, 2007)

*I vote Lynskey!*

I have two Lynskeys - one rigid and one 1x10 - both have PMW sliders - the 1x10 has 142x12 spacing and the rigid has 135 spacing. However, they have the exact same frame dimensions, but the PMW dropouts determine the spacing.

What that means is you can get any Lynskey with sliders and add PMW dropouts to run 142x12. I just got the black ano PMW dropouts with titanium hardware as an upgrade for my 1x10 (yes I am a geek)


----------



## racefit (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like the 2014 Canfield Nimble 9 does...

http://canfieldbrothers.com/store/index.php/frames/nimble-9.html

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

mpbspt said:


> What that means is you can get any Lynskey with sliders and add PMW dropouts to run 142x12. I just got the black ano PMW dropouts with titanium hardware as an upgrade for my 1x10 (yes I am a geek)


Thanks mpbspt!! That's what I thought but glad someone actually confirmed it. I'm torn between the Lynskey & Carver Ti 420.


----------



## Igoreha (Feb 20, 2010)

Salsa makes 142x12 alternator plates that comes with maxle. That should be compartible with elmariachi since 2011 year (when they moved from ebb to alternators).


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

old thread- anyone have some of these dropouts so that they can take some measurements for me? even better, anyone have some to sell? I'd like to see if they would work for my modification, but Spot is out of them.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

mack_turtle said:


> old thread- anyone have some of these dropouts so that they can take some measurements for me? even better, anyone have some to sell? I'd like to see if they would work for my modification, but Spot is out of them.


I had a spot acme for a short bit, I did replace one of the dropouts with a "Kobe" dropout that spot provided for me, let me see if I can dig that up. In the meantime I do have a set of PMW's I'll measure for you in the other thread


----------



## Pick (Feb 12, 2012)

*blast from the past *

OP here... If anyone cares: I did end up getting a Salsa El Mar but never converted it to thru-axle. I did find the Salsa part number for the thru-axle alternators and procured the Hope axle (HUB255 - man was that thing hard to find) but never converted the hub. Rode it for a year or so and sold it, haven't had a SS since. Wishing I had a rigid SS in the stable but can't justify the cost given the use it will likely (not) get.

Because the internet is for pics, here's my long lost friend...

Good luck on your search mack_turtle


----------

